

Boxcryptor – Encryption for cloud storage without container files - flashfabrixx
http://boxcryptor.com/en

======
valarauca1
So this is a key check out service that hooks into google drive and drop box?

~~~
flashfabrixx
You _can_ create an account to sync your key across devices but you don't need
to (I didn't).

How it works:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jLpX...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jLpXETg9wWM)

